# protection of mc cable



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

I am looking for the code requirements on running a mc cable thru a block wall above the ceiling for a sign circuit. Is it required to sleve it or protect it in any manner? I can't seem to find this right now.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

As long as it isn't subject to physical damage or some kind of corrosive conditions, you should be fine...Mc is in 330


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

It's legal to do that.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

I dont see any problem with that install......


----------



## DEAD SHORT (May 24, 2010)

I would sleeve it and oversize it for two reasons since its a block wall.... If you need to run anoither line its there... No need to drill a hole or if the line goes bad just repull using the same hole....just need to put fire stop at both ends of the sleeves...


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

DEAD SHORT said:


> I would sleeve it and oversize it for two reasons since its a block wall.... If you need to run anoither line its there... No need to drill a hole or if the line goes bad just repull using the same hole....just need to put fire stop at both ends of the sleeves...


Uhhhhh...ok:001_huh:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

DEAD SHORT said:


> I would sleeve it and oversize it for two reasons since its a block wall.... If you need to run anoither line its there... No need to drill a hole or if the line goes bad just repull using the same hole....just need to put fire stop at both ends of the sleeves...


 

Just curious...why would he need another circuit? And once its fire caulked how are you going to get another wire thru it? And why go thru all that when drilling a hole then sticking the mc into the sign is legal? I believe in quality workmanship also so I would caulk around where my wire went out.But that other stuff is a little overboard in my opinion.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Uhhhhh...ok:001_huh:





jwjrw said:


> Just curious...why would he need another circuit?


 I think his name just might be the reason for needing another piece of MC out there.:laughing:


----------



## DEAD SHORT (May 24, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Just curious...why would he need another circuit? And once its fire caulked how are you going to get another wire thru it? And why go thru all that when drilling a hole then sticking the mc into the sign is legal? I believe in quality workmanship also so I would caulk around where my wire went out.But that other stuff is a little overboard in my opinion.


If its through a wall going outside no...if its through a block block going into another room then I would.... If we are talking about mc cable for bx I would... I been on jobs were there are extras the owner wants some added... Firestop comes off easy... Much easier then getting a hammer drill out and less of a mess...another season why I have done it like that cause on all the jobs I been on that's how the formen wanted them... .I don't know if that's a union thing or not but that's what we been doing... I don't know the size of his jobs... But I been on a lot of big jobs... That's what they been doing.. That's all


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

DEAD SHORT said:


> If its through a wall going outside no...if its through a block block going into another room then I would.... If we are talking about mc cable for bx I would... I been on jobs were there are extras the owner wants some added... Firestop comes off easy... Much easier then getting a hammer drill out and less of a mess...another season why I have done it like that cause on all the jobs I been on that's how the formen wanted them... .I don't know if that's a union thing or not but that's what we been doing... I don't know the size of his jobs... But I been on a lot of big jobs... That's what they been doing.. That's all


 

Im pretty sure the op was talking about a sign on the front of the building. If it was thru a wall I might sleeve it. Really depends on the situation. I tend not to do things the nec and ahj do not require me to do.


----------



## DEAD SHORT (May 24, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Im pretty sure the op was talking about a sign on the front of the building. If it was thru a wall I might sleeve it. Really depends on the situation. I tend not to do things the nec and ahj do not require me to do.


Of course that's the way to go... can't go wrong following the nec..sometimes its really hard to judge on what the scope of the job is when people explain them... The size of them .. I'm used to large jobs... And not knocking the small ones done plenty of those to... No job too small... Money can be made from every angle.. Sorry for the bad typing.... Doing it from my blackberry... Sorry


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

DEAD SHORT said:


> Of course that's the way to go... can't go wrong following the nec..sometimes its really hard to judge on what the scope of the job is when people explain them... The size of them .. I'm used to large jobs... And not knocking the small ones done plenty of those to... No job too small... Money can be made from every angle.. Sorry for the bad typing.... Doing it from my blackberry... Sorry


My goal is to do quality work and if I felt a sleeve was the way to go I would sleeve it. But I also want to make as much money as I can so if its really not needed I don't do it.


----------

